# Pontiac lake????



## ssdude89 (Dec 28, 2010)

faust said:


> tried jigging for walleye yesterday no eyes but lots of pike


What type of jig do you use on inland lakes? Tip with a minnow? I have never thought about vertical jigging


----------



## faust (Apr 26, 2016)

i use a 1/4oz jig with a 4" plastic worm
bright colors worked for the pike


----------



## wasinski (Mar 7, 2017)

How is the fishing on Pontiac Lake now? I know there are catfish and I've caught them in the summer, but what about catfish now? I know there are tons of bluegill but never had luck with crappie. Are the crappie accessible from the Pier, or from Tackles drive? I'm considering getting a canoe, will that help with crappie and walleye fishing a lot or not necessarily?


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

wasinski said:


> How is the fishing on Pontiac Lake now? I know there are catfish and I've caught them in the summer, but what about catfish now? I know there are tons of bluegill but never had luck with crappie. Are the crappie accessible from the Pier, or from Tackles drive? I'm considering getting a canoe, will that help with crappie and walleye fishing a lot or not necessarily?


Not necessarily imho. You hafta find them wherever they are... at the right time. Yes, bluegill should be abundant(?)

Others: I've heard of luck running a spinner roughly ten ft down middle of lake S of the island.


----------

